# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  SKENDERBEU - Veshtrimet tuaja kritike ne lidhje me Dokumantarin e ri ...

## Baptist

*The Warrior king of Albania [2009]*

Para se te hapet kjo teme do te nevojiten njerez qe e kane pare! Prandaj...

Per te gjithe ata qe nuk kane pasur rastin apo mundesine te shohin kete produksion, por qe do te deshironin ta shprehnin mendimin e tyre ne lidhje me validitetin e informatatave dhe interpretimit e tyre ne kete dokumentar, jam kujdesur qe te krijoj nje version te kualitetit te larte por aq portabel sa te mund ta shkarkojne edhe ata kliente qe i qasen internetit lidhje te shpejtesise shume te vogel duke e sjellur gjithe materialin [90 minutesh] ne nje ngarkese singulare  prej vetem 185 megabajtesh. [193,997 KB].

video rate: 32.21KB/s
audio rate: 5KB/s
--------------------------
37.21KB/s

[Edhe ata qe kane shpejtesi shkarkimi (~38 KB/s) do te mund ta shkarkojne ne kohe reale prej 90min, - aq sa zgjate dhe dokumentari].

Ata te cileve kuota e shkarkimit u arrine deri ne 90KB/s do te mund ta shkarkojne per me pak se 35 minuta, ashtu qe te mund te shohin fiks 1h 30m filmim te kualitetit te krahasueshem apo te barabarte me transmetimet S-VHS.

[!]
Per ta luajtur materialin do t'ju nevojitet kodeku i njohur tashme me emrin DivX ose konkurenti i tij i mocem XviD qe ende distribuohet falas.

Emisioni Dokumetar eshte i ngarkuar ne Rapidshare, dhe mund ta gjeni: ketu!
(Ne faqen qe do te arrini, klikoni 'Free User' dhe pritni aq sekonda sa ju kerkohet qe t'ju shfaqet shteku shkarkues).

Falenderoj Darius per torrentin i cili e beri te mundur krijimin e ketij versioni te lehte. Ju uroj sukses ne shkarkim dhe diskutime te mbara...

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Baptist, rrofsh!

----------


## Baptist

Njioftim:
Te gjithe ate qe duan ta shohin por kane probleme me shkarkimin apo me shikimin e materialit le te postojne problemin e tyre ne po kete teme qe te marrin asistencen dhe instrukcionet e nevojshme, ne menyre qe ta kene te mundur te shohin materialin e temes per te cilen do te deshirojne te diskutojne. 

*Ne lidhje me dokumentarin* 

Nje nga pretendimet me markante te ligjerueseve ne kete pampflet propagandistik e cila do tua vrasi veshin si cirrje antihistorike, antimorale, antishqiptare dhe absurde, eshte cilesimi i setrperseritur dhe vleresimi i mbretit, prijesit, dhe heroit tane me te madh kombtar ne histori, si "Pushtues"!!!

Te tjerat ju mbeten juve qe ti zbuloni. Por kjo, jo vetem qe eshte e pa skurpull, antihistorike dhe fundamentalisht antishqiptare, por eshte nje akt i hapur kundershqiptar qe meriton denim.

----------


## Kreksi

Baptist, 
Te pershendes dhe gezuar viti Ri, si  dhe gjthe antarve te forumit qe percjellin keto  tema.

Njeherit te pergezoj per temen gjithashtu, megjithese e kemi biseduar edhe tek rubrika e filit atje por bere mire qe e hape edhe ketu, qe te mbledhim mend njehere.

ky film eshet katastrof...fim i teri me shllunga leshi ku heroit tone kombetar ia kan mbshtjellur  pa iu ardhur turp aspakë...
nje aktor jo po nje *klun* qe luan edhe rokin e sulltan mehmetit dhe te Skenderbeut,  shperblim dyfishe  duhet te kete marrur ky se gjoja ka qene  i aft te luaj dy role...lene turpin e prezentoje heroin si eshet me keqë..;

SOT  e shkarkova filmin sipas rekomandimeve tuaj, dy or i kam humbur duke prere imazhe por me ne fund nuk ia arrijta qe ti perpunoje si doja, imazhi me humaste e vetem gerrmat me mbeten, si ne kete imazhin me poshte..;

tmerri me i madh eshet kur degjon Shmitin kur thoshte se " keta njerez ishin kryefort prandaj sulltanit iu desh te marri masa ekstreme kunder ktyre njerzve kryefort.." si eshte e mundur te lejohen gjera te tilal, une nuk e kuptoj, kemi  nje problem ne apo te gjithe qenkan te shitur ?


keshtu do ta analizojmi kete film qe as emer se di se si duhet ti themi, duhet ndrruar edhe titulli e te mbylelt diku qe mos te qfaqet me;;;
KLIKO SIPER  kutis ngjyr zeze per te pare ne te madhe..;
http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/917...mdokavilec.jpg

----------


## Baptist

> Baptist, 
> Te pershendes dhe gezuar viti Ri, si  dhe gjthe antarve te forumit qe percjellin keto  tema.
> 
> Njeherit te pergezoj per temen gjithashtu, megjithese e kemi biseduar edhe tek rubrika e filit atje por bere mire qe e hape edhe ketu, qe te mbledhim mend njehere.
> 
> ky film eshet katastrof...fim i teri me shllunga leshi ku heroit tone kombetar ia kan mbshtjellur  pa iu ardhur turp aspakë...
> nje aktor jo po nje *klun* qe luan edhe rokin e sulltan mehmetit dhe te Skenderbeut,  shperblim dyfishe  duhet te kete marrur ky se gjoja ka qene  i aft te luaj dy role...lene turpin e prezentoje heroin si eshet me keqë..;
> 
> SOT  e shkarkova filmin sipas rekomandimeve tuaj, dy or i kam humbur duke prere imazhe por me ne fund nuk ia arrijta qe ti perpunoje si doja, imazhi me humaste e vetem gerrmat me mbeten, si ne kete imazhin me poshte..;
> ...


E vertete, 
-qerosi shmit, shmang konceptin e patjetersueshem komb ne dobi te nje koncepti qe ate vet e ben qesharak anlafabet dhe sharlatan duke thene "njerez", -pra nje mase individesh te paorganizuar, te pa definuar, te pa cilesuar, te pa strukturuar - me nje fjale tube njerezish; nje kope humanoidesh te paorganizuar, te cilen  - per cudi - insturmentet me perfide dhe makineria ushtarako-politike me e avancuar dhe me e fuqishme e botes se athereshme nuk po arrinte ti mundte as me force, as me numer, as me taktike, as me teknnologji, as me para; por perkundrazi, jo vetem u mund dhe u thye perpetualisht dhe ne menyre vendimtare, -pa asnje diskutim deshmon se cilesia intelektuale, teknologjike, politike ushtarake, e mbi te gjitha morale e civile shqiptare, -ishte 20 fish me e avancuar se ajo turke dhe ne secilin aspekt superiore, ndaj kultures tradites pergatitjes shkollimit moralit, politikes e standardit te perandorise me te avancuar, me agresive, me ekspanzive dhe me te suksesshme te kohes. Dhe sigurisht se nuk  ia nxirrte goja e qelbur antishqiptare bazuar ne te dhenat faktike te shqiptonte  te verteten e pamohueshme se 1 qytetar shqiptar i mobilizuar ne ushtrine kombtare me Gjergj Kastriotin ne krye, - me cilesine e gjithanshme te pergatitjes se tij vlente sa 10, 20 e deri ne 50 ushtar te cilesise me te larte te ushtrise superiore te perandorise turkobizantine, ne cilendo situtate te krahasimit matjes e peshimit empirik te efektivit cendrueshmerise dhe veprimit aktiv.


--------------
p.s.: 
ata titra nuk e di ku i ke marre, por duke qene se jane 'overlayed', - me 'capture' merr vetem kete shtresen saiper, pra titrat! Duhet ta provosh me screencapture te sistemit. [ie ndrydh tastin printScreen dhe bej paste ne nje fotoeditor qe ke te instaluar qe te marresh te dyja si nje.]

----------


## bindi

Pershendetje baptist: Te pergezoj per postimin e vidos dhe mundsine e shkarkimit te tije fare 
te thjeshte te keti dokumentari te ri mbi figuren me te ndritshme te heroit tone kombetare...!
Personalishte lidhur me dokumentarin ne fjale me bene pershtypje dy gjera...!
 E para pershkerimi konravers i historianeve dhe fyes ne disa pika nga keto sidomos i Shmitit
dhe Blumit...Ku ne njeren ane, dokumentari bene nje pershkrim te fitoreve te nje pasnjeshme 
te lufrave te skenderbeut me perandorine ,me te fuqishme te asaj kohe per 25 pese vite me
rradhe...Dhe nga ana tjeter nepermjet rreshtash, mund te gjesh dhe fyerje si  njerz tufa te
eger,shqipfolsa ,ushtri shqipfolse ,apo mos keto shprehje jane ndoshta vetem nje interpretim tendencios i vete skenaristeve te realizimit te keti dokumentari qe eshte bere si mode bajate
jo rralle te perdoret kjo fjale e pakuptimt kur i referohen shqiptareve...Dhe keto skenariste
huk dine te dallojne nocionin ne mes shqipfolsit dhe shqiptarit...nga kjo krijohet pershtypja
se skenderbeu dhe shqiptaret ,qe luftuan kunder turkut na pasken qene shqipfolsa dhe jo 
shqiptare...!
Dhe bastardi Shmite qe nuk ka te qarte tersine e koncetiptit te organizimit te nje ushtie, me nje stategji dhe taktike luftarake dhe rezistencen e saj te sukseseshme ,qe vetem skenerbeu 
e dinte...Kete organizime nuk mund bente nje popull i pa organuzuar "tufe njerzishe" siç i quan ai...!
Dhe pershtypja e dyte...!Nuk e di ndoshta jam gabim...Se e gjithe ato luftra Heroike qe zhvilloi
skendebeu kuner perandorise osmane per 25 vjete u be keshtjell e padepertushme dhe dobsoi fuqine goditese deri ne ate mase ,qe turqit te mos kene, po ate fuqi te depertimit dhe pushtimit pertej adriatukut dhe perendimit...Qe do te thote se keto shtete ndihmuan skenderbeun me mjete ushtarake dhe financa jo duke ndihmuare shqiptaret...Por vehten e tyre, duke perdore skenderbeun dhe tradhtuare ate dhe shqiptaret,duke mos i ardhur ne ndihme kur ai kishte nevoje...Dhe keshtu shqiptaret u lane nen meshiren e fatit 500 vjete me rradhe...!I kujt eshte faji ketu!??? I shqiptareve qe
nuk munden te perballonin me orvajtjet e perandorise osmane...Apo i atyne qe skenderbeun dhe shqiptaret i perdoren dhe ne fund i tradhtuane per intersat e tyre...!!!???

ps.Mendoj qe per te pasqyruar jeten dhe vepren e skenderbeut duhet te kosulltohen burime
te shumta arkivore dhe literatur te asaj kohe nga shume burime...Kur ke parasysh faktine
qe skenderbeu ishte nje figure aq me Fame...Po nje fare mnyre edhe nje mister i mbuluare ne
heshtje...
Per dokumentarin ne vidio mendoj qe nuk mund te merret si nje studime i mirefillte...Por si nje tregim i disa njerzeve qe mund ta beje çdo kush...!

----------


## Kreksi

[QUOTE=bindi;2558089]Pershendetje baptist: 
*Per dokumentarin ne vidio mendoj qe nuk mund te merret si nje studime i mirefillte...Por si nje tregim i disa njerzeve qe mund ta beje çdo kush...![/*QUOTE]
Pajtohem me mendimin tuaj  dhe te Baptist, edhe ti mire ua bere, ua hodhe se keta jane vetem nje  tufë njererzve...e jo historianve...lol !
Kur ata nuk e thone se Populli Shqipatr luftoi e mbrojti trojet e tij me ane te luftrave, me sakrrificen e te gjithe atyre luftetarve trima qe rane heroikishte per liri, kjo "tufa" e historianve del dhe vulos; "jo, ai nuk ishte popull, nuk kishte popuj ateher por  vetem *tufa njerzish*"

keta ose jane te marrë qe tallen me ne ose jane te paguar mirë...

Zoti do ua theje qafen besoj nga kjo tradhti...mos te flasim tani per imazhin e dobet te Skenderbeut, nje nene qe lind nje trim, ata e bejen sikur ne ata fimat "horror"  pasatj  Gjergjit mezi qe i shifet vetem hunda...i teri i pshtjellur vetem nelesh..;si nuk turprohen ?

----------


## bindi

çka me ba o kreksi...kur sot ka shqiptare ,qe e kane humbur ndjenjen e te qenurit shqiptare
s,ka se si te mendojne ndryshe por si shqipfolsa,dhe jashtqitje kosmopolite te shpifura...!

----------


## Baptist

eshte e pabesueshme se cka mund te del nga goja e sharlatanit politikan ne lidhje me histori - thote: "...ai, zbriti nga malet... dhe pushtoi... deri ne bregdete."  Kjo eshte e paturpshme, kjo eshte e paimagjinueshme, kjo eshte... - a duhet tia themi emrin: falsitet; e pavertete; apo genjeshter malicioze ose semundje psiqike? 

Ne boten e pacmendur akoma si disa majtiste, nje veprim si ky pershkruhet qarte me fjale te sakta: "cliroi tokat e Arberit deri ne bregdete", por nje saktesi saniteti elementar e tille e lehte dhe transparente nuk mund te pritet nga krimbat. 
Te bastardohet edhe logjika e shendoshe e njeriut vetem e vetem qe me cdo kusht te imponohet platforma genjeshtrash perllogaritjet armiqsore dhe antishqiptarizmi i vertete, eshte dicka qe meriton denim. Bij sherbimesh te hirta qe quajne veten studiues, dhe kane ambicje te synojne gradime ne shkence, kane aq 'profesionalizem' te shprehur ne nje kariere qerosash qe ende nuk e kane filluar, sa clirimin e tokave arberore, territoret e pushtuara pak vite me pare nga barbaret otoman ti kualifikoje si pushtim; pa asnje koment dhe pa ndjenje pergjegjsie shkencore per argumentim, tregon qarte, se sa morr i vogel dhe sa funderrine e ulte ne nivel barcolete politike eshte ky videopamflet antishqiptar.

Ne kete pamflet politik antishqiptar dhe diversion te ulte historik, ka aq shume shtreberime, minimizime, skualifikime e ofendime direkte ndaj kombit shqiptar sa vertete nuk do te mjaftojne fjale per ti demaskuar, demantuar e pergenjeshtruar boterisht e argumentativisht nje nga nje.  

Ka aq shume kurtha insinuatash te paramenduara e te harmonizuara mire ne kuader te platformes politike te diversionit moralo politik dhe antihistorik kunder kombit shqiptar, sa shumekush nganjehere i mbuluar nga hiret e skenderbeut namemadh dhe te berat e tij titanike kalojne ta paprocesuara ne vetedijen tuaj dhe mbjellen ne te si e vertete e cila shume shpejte do te prodhoje frytin bastard te diversionit psikologjik apo psiko-trojan te botes se vertete. 

Skenderbeu eshte i vetmi njeri historik te bemat e te cilit nuk kane nevoje per madherim. Te berat e tij apo me skatesisht te kombit shqiptar, ne krye me Skenderbene, jane aq te medha sa qe edhe te treguara me gjuhen minimizuese me armiqsore, serish do te tingellojne me madheshti!

Prandaj ne shikimin e pare pavaresisht faktit se ky emision propagandistik eshte punuar me qellimet me te ulta politike dhe motivimet e urrejtjes elementare ndaj kombit shqiptar, ai serish te le me mbresen e rrejshme bombastike se ke pare dicka qe ia vlen. Por e verteta e hidhur ngelet ne faktin se shqiptaret e skenderbeut dhe skenderbeu nuk ka mundesi praktike as teorike qe te zvogelohen zhvleftosohen me shume se kaq... 

Por keta qerose te rinje amator ne shpirtzillek e siper nuk e mesuan mesimin e paraardhesve te tyre te deshtuar tash sa shekuj, te cilet e kishin pare me kohe se dielli nuk pshtyhet se te kthehet ne sy dhe se qysh ne shekujt e pare te epokes se skenderbeut e kuptuan se dicka e tille hyjnore nuk mund te mbytet e te zvogelohet as te asgjesohet me ane te genjeshtres se lige, andaj me hunde te thyera provuan ndryshe, dhe tentuan ta pervetesojne pa e kuptuar asnjehere per tre shekuj te plote se edhe ketu, serish gabojne!  

**** 

Shpresoj tu kete pelqyer kualiteti i kompresimit, sepse te konservosh 98minuta video te ketij kualiteti ne vetem 185MB nuk eshte aq e thjeshte.

----------


## Kreksi

> eshte e pabesueshme se cka mund te del nga goja e sharlatanit politikan ne lidhje me histori - thote: "...ai, zbriti nga malet... dhe pushtoi... deri ne bregdete."  Kjo eshte e paturpshme, kjo eshte e paimagjinueshme, kjo eshte... - a duhet tia themi emrin: falsitet; e pavertete; apo genjeshter malicioze ose semundje psiqike? 
> 
> Ne boten e pacmendur akoma si disa majtiste, nje veprim si ky pershkruhet qarte me fjale te sakta: "cliroi tokat e Arberit deri ne bregdete", por nje saktesi saniteti elementar e tille e lehte dhe transparente nuk mund te pritet nga krimbat. 
> Te bastardohet edhe logjika e shendoshe e njeriut vetem e vetem qe me cdo kusht te imponohet platforma genjeshtrash perllogaritjet armiqsore dhe antishqiptarizmi i vertete, eshte dicka qe meriton denim. Bij sherbimesh te hirta qe quajne veten studiues, dhe kane ambicje te synojne gradime ne shkence, kane aq 'profesionalizem' te shprehur ne nje kariere qerosash qe ende nuk e kane filluar, sa clirimin e tokave arberore, territoret e pushtuara pak vite me pare nga barbaret otoman ti kualifikoje si pushtim; pa asnje koment dhe pa ndjenje pergjegjsie shkencore per argumentim, tregon qarte, se sa morr i vogel dhe sa funderrine e ulte ne nivel barcolete politike eshte ky videopamflet antishqiptar.
> 
> Ne kete pamflet politik antishqiptar dhe diversion te ulte historik, ka aq shume shtreberime, minimizime, skualifikime e ofendime direkte ndaj kombit shqiptar sa vertete nuk do te mjaftojne fjale per ti demaskuar, demantuar e pergenjeshtruar boterisht e argumentativisht nje nga nje.  
> 
> Ka aq shume kurtha insinuatash te paramenduara e te harmonizuara mire ne kuader te platformes politike te diversionit moralo politik dhe antihistorik kunder kombit shqiptar, sa shumekush nganjehere i mbuluar nga hiret e skenderbeut namemadh dhe te berat e tij titanike kalojne ta paprocesuara ne vetedijen tuaj dhe mbjellen ne te si e vertete e cila shume shpejte do te prodhoje frytin bastard te diversionit psikologjik apo psiko-trojan te botes se vertete. 
> 
> ...


Baptis, bindi e te tjere, ju pershendes....

Nuk mundet njeriu te imagjinoje kete se si  ia kane arritur ta shperndajne kete film...
iu kam thene se ky film duhet te mbyllet ne nje grop a bunker diku dhe te mos hapet me kurrë..;eshte turpi yn para botes, dalim "njerez ta malit"  "tufa malit" tufa njerzish e jo popull...me te vertete duhet ti mallkojmi keto "tufa pseudo shkenctaresh" me nje PETICION !
A jeni te pajtimit ?
=================================================

Ne kete film shef vetem leshë, shllunga leshi, thuaje se ky eshte film i parahistoris me njerez te leshtë....
me duket se ne shekullin XV jane rruar edhe shqiptaret , por sipas ketij produkcioni, brisku i rrojes te ne ka ardhur vetem tani pas komunizmit...lol !
http://picasaweb.google.fr/dartre93/...eat=directlink

*05-02-2007, 17:12    postimi#8  
Kreksi* 




 Ketu nuk te duhet te njohesh anglishten, narracioni eshte i mrekullueshem por imazhi, imazhi i Gjergjit eshte aqe i dobet aqe negativ sa qe shtrohet pyetja; kujt do t'ia trgojm kete imazh ? Ndonje te huaji ?
Mosni or se eshte katastrofFFF !
Si eshte e mundur qe ky produkcion nuk paska patur mundesi te gjeje ndonje piktor tjeter qe te prezentoje heroin tone para botes si duhet, po kan shku e kan nxire figuren e Kastriotit e kan bere identik me nje Saladin te kudistanit apo ndonje ben lladen europian ?
Turp duhet t'iu vie se si e kan shkatrrua kete film per pakez kurse ka patur mundesi te dali diçka e shkelqyer.
Une as qe guxoj ti them dikujt (ndonje te huaji; qe ky eshte heroi yn kombtar...ai rusi Senkieviçi e ka nxjerrur imazhin e Gjergjit nje mi here me mire....se sa keta tanet, po nejse, neve ende se kemi kuptuar ç'eshte shija e pa shija....

Ah moj Dorontina, me mire mos i trego fare asaje shoqes belge kete video, nje figur te tmerrshme, zoti n a ruajt... ti flet per iliret, eh sa larg pamsa jemi ne ....

----------


## bindi

Kreksi mua me shqeton nje fakte qe kohet e fundit ,jane duke u paraqitur disa dukuri negative
neper mediat shqiptare e sidomos ata vizive...Ku jo rralle perqeshen dhe tallen figurat kombtare qe nga skenderbeu e gjere te rilindasite tane...qe ndoshta mund ta keni vrejte dhe ju...Ne tv si top chenel apo vizion plus ,jo rrale ka bere vaki ,qe kur tema ka si subjekt 
ka te beje me figure apo çeshtje kombtare gjithmone ne studio mund te shohesh te njejte
njereze qe shpeshe i japin nje konatacion tjeter apo negativ nga te ashtuquajtur historian apo shkrimtare analista qe cenojne vlerat e figurave tona kombtare dhe historine e shqiptarve
qe shpesh ate e çvendosin ne interes te fqinjeve shovinist ,duke krijuar keshtu pretekste te ndyshme per keta te fundit, per kontestuar autoktonin dhe trashigimine kullturore te shqiptareve...!

----------


## 'MAGNUM'

Ne kete film dokumentar, fundamentalistet kristian dhe antishqiptaret e kan gjetur dhe e kan shfrytzuar njeri tjetrin.

Natyrisht qe ky film iu pelqen fundamentalisteve kristian dhe antishqiptareve te ketije forumi, siç na shurdhuan palljet e tyre ne stilin "Schmitt thot keshtu e Schmutt thot ashtu". I bejne reklama Schmuttit sikur te na ishte ai gjeniu i mileniumit. 

Keta te shkretet nuk kan faj qe (siç po bejne pershtypjen) Zoti nuk jua ka dhene as inteligjencen mesatare qe te mos manipulohen aq leht nga te tjeret. Pra nuk duhet te jua zeme per te madhe, se kjo eshte diçka e perditeshme qe gjithmone preke klasen me te ulet te çdo populli.

Veq, pasha Joshua Krishna (apo si quhej ajo figura imagjinare e politikanve romak), me mire do te ishte per ta, te shkojne neper kisha e te bejne ate rutinen e perditshme qe jua ngarkon trurin taman aq sa duhet (te kendojne gjith diten Haleluja per hater te dikujt qe s'ka ekzistuar kurre), se sa ta mbingarkojne trurin e vet e te mundohen te na lavderojne Schmuttat.

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Baptist, te falem nderes per kete pune te madhe qe paske bere ... por une mendoj qe deri sa nuk fillove te flasesh ortodoksisht, muslimanisht e katolikisht nuk ke shance te jua çbllokosh trurin, ti sherosh e ti ndihmosh. 

Shpresoj me mish e me shpirte qe mendimi im te jete gabim. 

T'pershendes

----------


## Kreksi

per ata te cilet ende nuk e kane lexuar Schmit-in , disa faqe i gjeni ketu:
http://picasaweb.google.fr/dartre93/...eat=directlink

ndersa ketu se si Historiani francez Laverdë e çmon  Skenderbeun 
http://picasaweb.google.fr/dartre93/...eat=directlink

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Para pak kohesh mora vesh (nisur nga nje postim ketu ne forum) qe Masonet kane qene nje nga shkaktaret e renies se Peranporise Otomane. Postuesi i lajmit pretendonte qe ne arkivat e Stambollit kishte hasur dokumenta qe vertetonin kete gje. 
> Tani lidhur me Skenderbeun, me lind dyshimi se a mund te kete qene Skenderbeu nje njeri i shfrytezuar nga Masonet? Pyetja me lindi edhe nga fakti se ne emblemen e tij Skenderbeu kishte dhine qe eshte nje embleme Masonike pervec pagane. Keto ishin hamendesime dhe do doja mendimin tuaj.

----------


## xfiles

nuk e mora mundimin ta shikoja kete dokumentar kur lexova komentin e Baptist,
po nuk ka faj schmuti jo,
faj kane keta pseudo intelektualet tane qe kemi ne akademi qe e mbajne me dore,
dhe te shiturit qe kemi ne krye te shtetit.

----------


## arian SA

para se gjithash Skenderbeu ishte shqipetare dhe na takonte neve te gjithve si katolikeve ashtu edhe muslimaneve ortodokeseve e te tjereve ai ishte eshte dhe do mbetet misherimi i kombit tone

----------


## bindi

> para se gjithash Skenderbeu ishte shqipetare dhe na takonte neve te gjithve si katolikeve ashtu edhe muslimaneve ortodokeseve e te tjereve ai ishte eshte dhe do mbetet misherimi i kombit tone


ke te drejte per kete, ai eshte mishrim kombetar...

----------


## bindi

> >>> Para pak kohesh mora vesh (nisur nga nje postim ketu ne forum) qe Masonet kane qene nje nga shkaktaret e renies se Peranporise Otomane. Postuesi i lajmit pretendonte qe ne arkivat e Stambollit kishte hasur dokumenta qe vertetonin kete gje. 
> > Tani lidhur me Skenderbeun, me lind dyshimi se a mund te kete qene Skenderbeu nje njeri i shfrytezuar nga Masonet? Pyetja me lindi edhe nga fakti se ne emblemen e tij Skenderbeu kishte dhine qe eshte nje embleme Masonike pervec pagane. Keto ishin hamendesime dhe do doja mendimin tuaj.


Masonet: Nuk mund te perjashtohet si mundesi...Por nga papati,venediku,napoli
medimi im eshte se skenderbeu u perdor ,dhe ne fund u tradhtua po nga keto shtete...!

----------


## Hyllien

Kete ja dedikoj te gjithe profesoreve (sidomos atit te Cambridge) te dokumentarit qe nuk pranuan qofte dhe shkarazi se kundra nesh eshte bere padrejtesia me e madhe boterore, tradhtia me e madhe qe mund te kete bere dikush, ne kete rast nje kontinent i tere kundra nje populli te sterlashte e te vyer si ky i joni.  Dhe askush nuk na ka kerkuar qofte falje akoma, por vazhdon politika e vjeter mesjetare.

_me 01/15/2010_

_Me padurim_ - TheCompany

pse na le në harresë,
moj evropë e pabesë,
që te vuajme në kët botë,
dhe n'tok tonë mos jemi zotë

ti gjithmonë ke menduar,
veten tënde për t'shpëtuar,
pamvarsisht se tek Shqiptari,
derdhej gjaku si litari

por me kaq nuk u mjaftove,
me osmanin u bashkove,
farën e Arbrit me zhduk u mundove,
mbi kurrizin tonë lulzove

Kulturën nuk ngurrove t'na e përvetsosh,
dhe Shqiptarinë ta mohosh,
as serbinë ta ndaloje,
dhe Kosovën ta shpëtoje

grekët ti i krijove,
Maqedoninë e shperfytyrove,
Shqiperinë e coptove,
më të mirët i përvetsove

të gjithë të paaftë e të ngrefosur,
mu në krye mi ke vendosur,
ardhmerinë na e mohuan,
në emigrim na detyruan

ndertojmë botën kudo shkojmë,
vendin tonë më nuk dallojmë,
korrupsionin e ke rrënjosur,
fatin e zi na ke kanosur

duke pritur me padurim,
se një ditë me çdo çmim,
Shqiperinë do e çlirojmë,
dhe të lire do ta gezojmë

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ku mund ta shohesh si dokumentar se mbase ky schmit-i ka thene ndonje gje te vertet rreth nesh. 

Tani ne si popull jemi te vetdijshem qe jemi kokeforta , por sna vjen mire kur te tjeret e thone kete gje rreth nesh. 

Nejse komentet e tjera mbasi ta shoh kete dokumentar nqs ka ndonjeri mundesi te na e mundesoje pamjen e tij.

----------

